# 3D HDTV...Success or not?



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

The industry's view seems to be that it has been a big disappointment. HDTV sales are low compared to the heyday of flat-panel televisions. As an owner of a 3D LED tv, I'm disappointed in the dearth of quality 3D titles available....one can only watch so many animated and documentary films.

What's your opinion?


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm not to big on 3d. Seen it once or twice and was not impressed with it. I bought a 70 inch without the 3d. I don't think I'm missing much but that is just me.


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

I enjoy it but I imagine it's falling into the same category as Blu-Ray (sort of). People are perfectly happy with their DVD players and existing *non 3D* flatscreens and there is no motivation for them to upgrade just for 3D. They rushed 3D HDTV out too soon after LCD's became cheap enough for the average consumer.

The only reason I have 3D is I wanted to replace an LCD with a larger plasma and it's nigh on impossible to find a plasma without 3D these days.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think 3D was/is a fad. It will fade away.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I also agree with everybody. 3d is not worth the money for end home theater consumers. For the studio's it is a profit making business since folks will have to pay extra for the 3d ticket at the theaters but not worth it for the home. 

Even if you have a 3d tv and 3d blu ray and you have 2 or 3 glasses what is the point if you have lot of guests over and you don't have enough glasses and if you sit at an angle away from the tv, the glasses will not be good for you. 

Not enough content as well as channels and dvd quality is sub par for most 3d movies as well. 

In the end, it will be a "feature" that I don't think will go away but will be there to use or not.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

When they have 3d that you can view without glasses and from anywhere in the room without any degradation and you can get a 50-60'' for around a grand then I might be interested. Until then I really am not interested. I go to the Imax if I want to see a 3d flick now and I am fine with that.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

The industry did it's own damage the cost of the movies and glasses not to mention lack of content from the providers but the Olympics was nice in 3D.
Would love to see some NFL in 3D.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It appears I'm in the minority here on 3D. When done right it adds so much to movies. Granted there are very few titles that got it right but the ones that did I enjoy. It's a standard feature on most displays now and while I agree glasses, viewing angles, and 3D movie prices need addressed it's still nice occasionally.


----------

